# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  الخرافة .. في أذهان الشباب العربي .. ؟؟

## الوردة الاردنية

كثير هي الدراسات الميدانية .. التي تناولت بالدرس و التحليل آفة الخرافة المتفشية في شباب وطننا العربي الكبير .. !!


فهي و مما لاشك فيه دراسات ضخمة و حيوية و ذلك من منطلق اهتمام المجتمع المعاصر في هذا الوطن بقضايا الشباب .. و ضرورة 


توفير الرعاية المتكاملة لهم حماية و إشباعا لحاجاتهم بالطرق المشروعة و توجيههم توجها وطنيا و قوميا و روحيا .. على قيم 


الخلق و الحق و الخير و الجمال و الصفاء و النقاء و الطهر و العدل و الجدية و تحمل المسؤولية و الشعور بالنتماء لأرض الوطن مع


الإعتزاز بذلك .. و تحريرهم مما يكبل طاقاتهم بالأغلاال و القيود .. وحل مشكلاتهم و رفع النعانات عنهم .. و فتح الآفاق الواسعة


أمامهم ليأخذوا حظهم العادل في العمل و الأنتاج و القيادة .. !!


لذلك نجد سيل عارم من الأسئلة تفرض نفسها علينا من خلال هذا الموضوع و هي كالتالي :


كيف يمكن تحرير و تطهير أذهان الشياب من رواسب الخرافات .. ؟؟
و ماهو السبيل الذي يمكننا من تنمية قدرتهم على الخلق


و الإبداع و الإبتكار و التفكير العلمي الموضوعي و الإستدلال المنطقي الصائب .. ؟؟


و هل يمكن اعتبار تعليمنا و مناهجنا التربوية أدوات ناجعة و وصفات مشفية لتبديد ظلام الخرافة .. ؟؟ 


ومن أكثر خرافة .. ؟؟
الرجل أم المرأة .. ؟؟
أم هما معا .. ؟؟

----------

